# 1/2 Mile Gravel Steep Drive - Tundra, Tractor, or ???



## Idahoaggie98 (Sep 13, 2011)

1st, I have searched quite a bit and have seemed to finding a concensus when it comes to clearing long gravel driveways. It seems that a truck with a pipe on the plow blade is the preferred method. Followed closely be a tractor with blower implements.

I wanted to get your experienced thoughts for my particular situations.

I am in the process of purchasing a 10acre parcel of land in North Idaho with a 1/2 mile gravel driveway. A 1/4 mile of the driveway is exclusive to the property. I'll have to maintain that driveway. It has grades from flat all the way to 16% with 3 gentle switchbacks. The road has been cleared well and has room to store snow. The house is on top of the hill. Average snowfall is around 70". The record snowfalls occured 2 and 3 years ago with ~140" of snow. The driveway is facing North and West, so ice could be a problem.

I own a 2008 Toyota Tundra CrewMax with the 5.7L engine. My first thought is to buy a snow plow for the front and simply push the snow off the road on my way to work in the morning. Second thought is to purchase a tractor with 28 horsepower, loader on front and blade on the back.

Recommendations?


----------



## ry_rock (Jul 21, 2011)

Personally I would put a blade on the tundra OR get a blower for the tractor just my .02
good luck!


----------



## Idahoaggie98 (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like the blade on the truck is the most cost effective way to go....


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Put a plow on the Tundra. The Tundra will treat you good for plowing. A 28HP tractor is to small to plow a 1/2 mile IMO. I use a Tundra to plow with so if you have any questions just ask.


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

I have mountain acreage and a house in the North Cascades with a 1.1 mile gravel access road and an average 96" of snow... last year 130".

I use an ATV/blade and small garden tractor/blower. A neighbor in the next canyon over uses a dozer, front loader and 10-yard gravel truck with highway plow. He's faster but beats up his road - I'm slow but hardly ever lose a piece of gravel.

If it's an either/or choice between a front loader and plow go with the latter since almost all of your snow removal will be done with the plow. If an overnight storm snows you in you can always hire a dozer/front loader with operator. I've handled a 3.5' dump with just the ATV and garden tractor so you'll be fine, especially, as you say, you have room to stack snow off of the road. My road is nominally 12' wide and hugs a steep mountainside: I have to push every snowflake over the road outslope.

As for ice: chains, studs, sand. Also carry strap-on cleats for your shoes.


----------



## Idahoaggie98 (Sep 13, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your recommendations. Very thoughtfull!

Well, I purchased the house and negotiated a 25hp Kubota tractor. I can use this for fine work. I have my eye on a older jeep wrangler for day to day plowing. My thinking is that for less than $5k, I can beat up this older jeep, and take the stress off my nice truck. Plus I'll get the added bonus of having a play vehicle in the summer.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

If you're going to spend $5000 on a beater jeep and it's only your driveway why not get a 7'6" V for the Tundra? With the V you would be ok handling deep snow if you get a freak year like 3 yrs ago, throw it in v and go down the middle.


----------



## Dubl0Vert (Sep 10, 2011)

Idahoaggie98;1309134 said:


> Thanks everyone for your recommendations. Very thoughtfull!
> 
> Well, I purchased the house and negotiated a 25hp Kubota tractor. I can use this for fine work. I have my eye on a older jeep wrangler for day to day plowing. My thinking is that for less than $5k, I can beat up this older jeep, and take the stress off my nice truck. Plus I'll get the added bonus of having a play vehicle in the summer.


Beware of the Jeep......it funnels funds from other projects into its rusty quarters. I got an '84 to plow with and once I got it running well my wife started driving it....now its too nice to put a plow on! But its great on the beach in the summer!prsport


----------

